# Want to buy bees wax



## bigtuna (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello all, wanting to buy 5 or maybe 10lbs. Of bees wax. If it not too out of reach. I'm located in Carthage, mo. I can send a us postal money order, please let me kknow if you have any , just pm me. Thank you so much.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have about 5 pounds ready to ship will need to weight to make sure. $5.00 per pound plus small box USPS flat rate shipping.

 Al


----------



## bigtuna (Aug 8, 2014)

Al that sounds great, pm me you address and I'll get you a postal money ord. I appreciate the quick response.


----------



## bigtuna (Aug 8, 2014)

Al, money ord. On its way. Sent you a pm


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Be watching the mail. Will ship ASAMO arrives

 Al


----------

